

Canadian Startup Visa Petition - mikeyur
http://startupvisa.ca

======
lazyant
While I somehow sympathize with this idea I don't see the point. Canada
already has a very straight-forward and clear economic immigration program, so
I don't know why we would need a new visa program (I immigrated to Canada
through the regular program).

------
dannyrobinson
Please help us tell the Canadian Government to let founders start up here
without the red-tape.

~~~
run4yourlives
Why? (Honest question here)

